# Testing injectors while out of 87' z24i



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Gonna do a TBI rebuild with kit on my z24i.Is there a way to test the injectors for squirt while I have them out of the TB.? never done it before and figured someone here has, thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not unless you have a fuel injector tester (aka "flow tester"), which is not a common tool even in auto repair shops. The best you can do is a resistance check of the circuit.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Buggers.Thank you very much S.I know they're both flowing but I don't know if the spray for each one is what it supposed to be and new ones are cost prohibitive just for a guess on my part.They don't leak into the TB,maybe just the O rings are going.I run lucas cleaner through the tank.I have 6 meters from digital to old fashioned 9V battery operated.I know how to turn everyone of them on.............time for utube and some ice cream.Thanks again S.appreciate the help very much.


----------

